# AMD bald wieder mit schwarzen Zahlen?



## Gott des Stahls (21. Mai 2009)

Nach einer ziemlich anstrengenden Phase bei AMD scheint Gewinn wieder in Greifbare Nähe zu rücken.Nach Aussage von AMD CEO Dirk Meyer scheint das schlimmste für AMD überstanden.In einem Interview mit Reuters gab Meyer an,dass AMD Ende des Jahres wieder Profit abgeben könnte.Die Voraussetzung ist laut Meyer aber,dass sich der PC Markt im zweiten Halbjahr
wieder erholt.Das heißt AMD habe seine Fixkosten senken können und könne wieder Gewinn machen sobald der Jahresumsatz 5,5Milliarden Dollar übersteige oder der Quartalsumsatz 1,3Milliarden.Im letzten Quartal erreichte AMD immerhin einen Umsatz von 1,1Milliarden Dollar

Quelle: Planet 3D Now!
Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## Super Grobi (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Das glaub ich sofort! Der Phenom II geht doch weg wie frisch geschnittenes Brot. Die Motherboards mit 790gx/fx Chipsatz werden ebenso gut verkauft. Dazu noch die Grafikkarten, die ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis bieten.

SG


----------



## riedochs (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Es waere gut fuer AMD und den Markt.


----------



## hyperionical (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

ES wäre schön wenn AMD wieder besser dastehen würde.
AMD trägt aber auch ein Stück selber zu seinen Zahlen bei. Als ich einen neuen P2 945 ausgepackt hab hab ich mich total über den günstigen Preis und den viel zu guten Boxed-Kühler geärgert. Das klingt zwar erstmal komisch, aber AMD sollte seine Preise mehr an der Konkurrenz (P2 940 =Q9950) orientieren und an solchen Stellen wie dem Boxed sparen, da kein Retail-Käufer das zu würdigen weiß (die die Ahnung haben kaufen ja eh einen Besseren) und man somit nur Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißt.


----------



## Blackiwid (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

naja über den boxed-kühler kann man streiten, ist halt ne kundentaktik ob man leute versucht langfristig zu binden udn daher lieber qualität zu günstigem preis anbietet oder ob man versucht überall jeden dollar zu sparen und damit vielleicht den einen oder anderen kunden verärgert dafür aber bischen mehr gewinn macht beim verkauf.

Aber beim Preis muss amd intel unterbieten, sonst kaufen nur noch die hartgesottenen amd-fans bei amd. Amd kann es sich nur leisten gleiche oder höhere preise anzubieten wenn sie wieder klar die nase forn haben bei der technologie, also so wie vor dem core2duo. Allerdings hab ich dann persönlich keinen 150,- x2 gekauft sondern ein halbes jahr gewartet bis er bei 50,- war ^^


----------



## mysteria@amd (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

ich hab den 955 BE und muss sagen, der Boxed Kühler, der im regal zur Deko steht, amcht echt einen guten eindruck, aber mit dem Noctua NH-C12P kann der nicht mithalten


----------



## The_Freak (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Der Boxed kühler ist auch mMn nur als Beigabe zur CPU gedacht, man kann die halt ohne kühler nicht betreiben, ist ähnlich wie beim eis an der eisbude, ohne waffel kannste das eis schlecht essen


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Das währe sehr erfreulich
Ist aber auch irgendwie klar, nachdem alles mögliche gemacht wurde wie Fabriken verkaufen, Investoren suchen und so. aber am meisten haben die neuen Produkte gebracht. DH4870/50 waren mitte 08 ein voller erfolg. die anderen Modelle der Reihe, die bis 09 dazu kamen gehen auch gut weg.
@PCGH-Leserwahl hat AMD(ATI) ja sogar nVidia knapp geschlagen.
Und nun in 09 sind die 4890/770 im Bereich der Grakas wieder sehr gelungen, wie ich finde und die Phenom2's haben AMD endlich mal wieder in den Bereich von Intels Leistung gebracht bei verdammt guten preisen.
Ich sage nur: Respekt AMD, das war aber gerade rechtzeitig


----------



## BlackDeath (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

ICh hoffe das AMD wieder gut da stände. Bin zwar ein Intelx Nvidia freak, doch eine starke konkurenz senkt die Preise!


----------



## nyso (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Na endlich^^ Bin ja schon auf die neue Revision der Denebs gespannt! Wenn die noch mehr Leistung bring wird das ein Spitzenjahr für AMD!


----------



## tobi757 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Am wichtigsten ist eine starke Konkurenz, kurbelt die Entwicklung an und senkt die Preise


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Endlich...also AMD hat´s wirklich verdient!
Sogar die X3 gehen ja sehr gut weg, da jetzt jeder Probieren will dan 4.Kern freizuschalten.

Also: GO AMD GO!


----------



## BeerIsGood (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Mit dem 955 haben sie wirklich den großen Wurf gelandet.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Stimmt schon aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz warum die die AM3 BOards nicht abwärtzkompatibel gemacht haben - sonst hätte ich schon lange ein anderes.


----------



## aurionkratos (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Schön zu horen


----------



## Progs-ID (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Endlich.
Das hat ja auch lange genug gedauert.
Weiter so AMD.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

jop habs leztt auch schön angekurbelt
phenom II 940 und mb mit amd chipsatz gekauft
also wenn ich mir die preise z.b. für den phenom II anschau... die sind schon sehr billig, gut dass die anscheinend trotzdem genug gewinn machen.


----------



## jeod (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

ich hoffe auch dass amd wieder in die schwarzen zahlen kommt -  das drückt die Preise und wir Kunden profitieren im Endeffekt davon


----------



## JayxG (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

... das würde mich doch sehr freuen ... verdient hätten sie es ja auch! 


BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Mit dem 955 haben sie wirklich den großen Wurf gelandet.


dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen- Geiles Teil 


Toxy schrieb:


> Stimmt schon aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz warum die die AM3 BOards nicht abwärtzkompatibel gemacht haben...


AM2 & AM2+ boards - DDR2 ; AM3 boards - DDR3 ... suchst dir halt nen schönes AM2+ board aus(wenn es nicht unbedingt DDR3 sein soll) und hast somit freie Prozi-Wahl- egal ob Singlecore Sempron, einen X2, bzw. einen X3, einen Quad der Agena- Serie oder halt einen Deneb AM3

MfG Jay


----------



## Triple-Y (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

freut mich echt für AMD.   *schnief* ^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

ja ich hab denen auch mein geld gegönnt. hab nen PII X3 720, ein 790GX und eine HD4850


----------



## strider11f (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Wäre ja auch mal an der Zeit nach so vielen roten Quartalen in Folge.Mal schauen ob man auch nur in die Nähe dieser Ankündigung kommt. Im Moment ist AMD afaik der einzige Laden der den Rest des Jahres so positiv sieht.


----------



## ole88 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

schön freut mich das es wieder auvwärts geht, muss es ja nachdem se soviel getan haben.

trotzdem werd ich net auf ati umsteign, weiß net hatte schon immet amd und nvidia zusammen werkeln. gewonheitssache hättns hald nvidia gekauft


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

@ JayxG das wollte ich doch garnicht wissen...

...es wäre halt schön gewesen den DDR3 Controller vom 940er auf dem AM3 Board nutzen zu können.


----------



## Tomy4711 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das währe sehr erfreulich
> Ist aber auch irgendwie klar, nachdem alles mögliche gemacht wurde wie Fabriken verkaufen, Investoren suchen und so. aber am meisten haben die neuen Produkte gebracht. DH4870/50 waren mitte 08 ein voller erfolg. die anderen Modelle der Reihe, die bis 09 dazu kamen gehen auch gut weg.
> @PCGH-Leserwahl hat AMD(ATI) ja sogar nVidia knapp geschlagen.
> Und nun in 09 sind die 4890/770 im Bereich der Grakas wieder sehr gelungen, wie ich finde und die Phenom2's haben AMD endlich mal wieder in den Bereich von Intels Leistung gebracht bei verdammt guten preisen.
> Ich sage nur: Respekt AMD, das war aber gerade rechtzeitig




Da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

ich stehe zu amd und ich hoff sie fahren als sieger durch ganze jahr!
ich werde amd mit meinen käufen und empfehlungen natürlich unterstüzen !!!


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Hoffen wir es mal für AMD. Wäre ja auch nur gut für uns alle.


----------



## taki (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

super nachicht das hat am wirklich verdient phenom 2 und rv770 sind top produkte zu top preisen finde ich echt super .


----------



## JoshuaNRW (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Also ich arbeite mit nem Museumsstück, AMDx2 4200+@2,75 GHz und mit SLI und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht das ganze funktioniert immer noch für die aktuellen Spiele und das mit kaum abstrichen. Also ich kann nicht klagen und solange ich mit diesen System arbeiten und spielen kann bleibt es. Dennoch, wenn ich für mich einen neuen Rechner zusammenstelle dann wird es wieder AMD!! 
Hoffe wirklich das sie endlich wieder schwarze Zahlen schreiben denn ein Monopol braucht niemand.

Ach, ich bin kein AMD Fanboy denn mein Laptop ist ein Centrino2 und bin damit auch zufrieden


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Der X2 4200+ soll ein Museumsstück sein?*lach*
Ich hatte bevor ich mir den 940BE geholt habe einen Athlon 64 3500+ @1X 2200MHz! Und selbst damit lief z.B. Crysis noch*lach*


----------



## Gott des Stahls (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten einen AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 2,6GHz
Danach hab ich mir Übergangsweise eine AMD Athlon X2 7750BE gekauft.
Und dann zur Konfirmation einen AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Steht der 7750 evtl. zum Verkauf?
Schreib mal am besten ne PN


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*



nyso schrieb:


> Der X2 4200+ soll ein Museumsstück sein?*lach*
> Ich hatte bevor ich mir den 940BE geholt habe einen Athlon 64 3500+ @1X 2200MHz! Und selbst damit lief z.B. Crysis noch*lach*



da kann ich dir zustimmen ich hatte den 3700 mit der 4870 512mb und das hat alles gefunkt!
jetzt hab ich nen 5000x2 und der geht bei crysis erst recht ab alles auf hoch! unter windows7


----------



## tobi757 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Ich hab auch einen AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 

Allerdings finde ich das der langsam zu langsam wird


----------



## drachenorden (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, daher wäre es wünschenswert, auch zukünftig eine gute Alternative zu Intel vorzufinden. Und wie es scheint, ist AMD/ATI mit den aktuellen Produkten ziemlich gut aufgestellt; sollte es jetzt noch im Notebook-Sektor besser werden, kann es ja nur nach oben gehen ...


----------



## cyphermax (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Wäre zu wünschen das sie sich bald wieder erholen.Wäre ja auch für die Preise wichtig.


----------



## ole88 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

und media markt endlich den arsch hochbekommt und amd mit in die liste aufnimmt


----------



## michelthemaster (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Hi zusammen, hab AMD auch bestens mit meinem Geld unterstützt, verdient haben die es ja !
Und zwar mit einem Phenom2 955 und 2 Radeon 4870 ^^

Intel kriegt keinen Cent mehr von mir, nachdem sie diesen Quatsch durchgezogen haben. Und Nvidia ist mir auch unsympathisch geworden, mit ihrer ständigen Umbennenerei! 


AMD Ruled


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Also ich würde es mir auch wünschen, dass amd sich erholt. Das kurbelt die Konkurenz und den Preiskampf an. Außerdem wird es ja irgendwann mal wieder Zeit, dass amd es sich leisten kann eine Top-CPU gegen i7 etc. antreten zu lassen. So dass sich auch wirklich keiner mehr einen eXtreme von Intel kauft und gefühlte 80.000€ dafür ausgibt



PS: Ich bin kein AMD-Fanboy. Ich hatte schon 2 AMDs und 2 Intel...


----------



## Gixxer84 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

habe zwar selbst seit meinem athlon xp intel systeme,aber ich gönne es AMD,denn das P/L verhältnis von denen ist echt top!


----------



## mysteria@amd (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten einen AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 2,6GHz
> Danach hab ich mir Übergangsweise eine AMD Athlon X2 7750BE gekauft.
> Und dann zur Konfirmation einen AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE



ich hab mir auch zur Konfirmation einen 955BE gegönnt


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Grad erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen... und es freut mich sowas zu hören! Amd ging es in den letzten Monaten schlecht genug 

Habe sie allerdings soeben auch unterstützt... war sehr sehr lange am überlegen ob i7 oder P II ... doch heute kam der entschluss : AMD soll es sein! kostet mich ca. 200€ weniger (hätt ich nie gedacht o.O).
Deswegen ging heute die Bestellung bei hardwareversand raus  +neuen Ram    für irgendwas muss man sein Geburtstagsgeld doch ausgeben nech? Und warum auch nicht gleich am selben Tag


----------



## iceman650 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*



Triple-Y schrieb:


> freut mich echt für AMD.   *schnief* ^^



lol 
Ich hab es zwar auch nicht mehr geglaubt, aber doch: AMD wird (wahrscheinlich) bald wieder schwarze zahlen schreiben


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

AMD FTW!! 
Wenn AMD wieder kommt und auf Intel aufschließen kann, fallen die Preise beider Hersteller so tief in den Keller wie noch nie- Finanzkriese sei Dank 
also Gogo AMD, notfalls wart ich auch noch für nen neuen PC 
Spaß beiseite, ist eht toll, wie sich AMD wieder gemacht hat. Vor allem die X3 Prozessoren tragen ihren Teil dazu dar- der perfekte Mittelweg zwischen Cores / Taktfrequenzen- die stehen bei mir gerade besonders hoch im Kurs^^
WENN PLV-technisch alles so bleibt, wiie es jetzt ist, kommt zu meinem nächsten PC garantiert wieder ein AMD rein- AMD ftw 
muss nur noch meinen alten PC "abspielen", aber voraussichtlich verreckt die alte, passiv gekühlte Graka eh noch diesen Sommer- und dann steht dem neuen AMD PC nix mehr im Weg


----------



## Arrow1982 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn es wirklich so wäre. Denn solange AMD im Rennen bleibt, solange kann Intel die Preise nicht vollkommen frei diktieren. Wenn Intel alleine da wäre, dann täten wir alle mehr für CPUs zahlen und neue Generationen kämen nicht im Jahrestakt sondern nur in Zehnjahresabständen.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Tja...euch allen empfehle ich wärmstens Das hier:

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - AMD ist nicht Schlecht!


----------



## Alpa2 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

AMD ist TOP bin seit 1989 mit AMD immer gut betiend gewessen und bleibe auch weiter hin der Marke treu,und mit dem deneb II ist ihnen ein guter wurf gelungen.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Naja,wobei es keinen Deneb II gibt,sondern einen Deneb.Der erste Phenom hat Codename Agena.Die Server variante vom Phenom hieß Barcelona,die vom Phenom II heißt Shanghai.



MfG...


----------



## jaramund (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

wenn amd das finanzloch stopft, noch etwas mehr an intel aufschließt und das p/l verhältnis bleibt heisst es bei mir bestimmt auch bald - cpu made by amd


----------



## Gunny Hartman (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Richtig. Amd muss zu Intel aufschließen. Aber wenn man Amd und Intel mal vergleicht, sieht man, dass Amd CPUs doch bei gleicher Leistung günstiger sind als Intel CPUs. Der Phenom II X4 955BE entspricht in etwa einem Q9650, bietet aber zusätzlich noch einen freien Multi, was das Übertakten bequemer macht. Darüber hinaus kostet er weniger und unterstützt sowohl die AM2+ und die AM3 Plattform, damit auch DDR2 und DDR3, was Ihn besonders praktisch macht für Aufrüster. Intel dagege bietet einen freien Multi nur bei den völlig überteuerten Extreme Editions an, sowohl bei den alten Core2 als auch bei den neuen Core i7 CPUs. Intel verlangt für den freien Multi und 200Mhz mehr Taktrate gleich annähernd den doppelten Preis des nächst niedrigeren Models. Keine Frage, Amd ist in der Beziehung deutlich Kundenfreundlicher. Einzig an der Leistung muss Amd noch arbeiten, um mit den Core i7 CPUs mithalten zu können. 

Mit Ati hat sich Amd auch auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt gut aufgestellt. Die HD4000 Reihe ist schneller und ausgewogener als die alte Generation und kann mit den Karten von Nvidia locker mithalten. Vorallem beim Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss schlagen sich die Karten gut. Durch den Preisverfall der vergangenen Monate rückten Ati und Nvidia wieder näher zusammen im P/L verhältniss. Jedoch macht Nvidia dabei mehr Verlust als Ati, da die GT200 Chips teurer sind. Vorallem aber hat Ati im Bereich um 100€ konkurenzfähige Karten im Angebot. Nvidia dagegen verlässt sich lieber auf die angestaubten G92b Chips. Wenn Ati sich anstrengt, haben sie mit dem Evergreen bereits zum Release von Windows 7 die erste DirectX 11 Karte auf dem Markt. Wenn die Spieleentwickler bis dahin schon DirectX 11 Spiele rausbringen und Nvidia Ihren DX11 Chip erst 2010 releasen, bleibt Amd erst mal ein paar Monate ohne Konkurenz. 

Außerdem kann sich Amd durch die Auslagerung der Produktion auf die Global Foundrys mehr auf die Entwicklung der CPUs und GPUs konzentrieren. Zudem macht das Amd/Ati unabhängiger von andern Chipherstellern wie TSMC. 

Wenn Amd/Ati alles richtig macht, können sie in der nächsten Zeit gute gewinne machen. Hoffentlich wird Sie die Höhenluft nicht zu gierig machen, so wie es bei Intel und Nvidia teilweise der Fall ist. Ich denke, dass Amds Erfolg auch zu einem großen Teil auf Kundenfreundlichkeit basiert. Und das sollte Amd beibehalten. Sprich weiterhin seine CPUs mit freiem Multi anbieten usw.


----------



## Bucklew (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Richtig. Amd muss zu Intel aufschließen. Aber wenn man Amd und Intel mal vergleicht, sieht man, dass Amd CPUs doch bei gleicher Leistung günstiger sind als Intel CPUs.


Und spätestens ab dem i7 die Intel-CPUs alleine auf weiter Flur sind. Und in wenigen Wochen kommt der Lynnfield, während AMD bis auf weiteres nichts mehr im Petto hat.



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Keine Frage, Amd ist in der Beziehung deutlich Kundenfreundlicher.


Kundenfreundlichkeit? Das ist REINE Geschäftsmaßnahme, weil die Leute einfach Intel kaufen würden, wenn die AMD CPUs nicht billiger wären. Wenn AMD in derselben Situation wie Intel wären, wären die CPUs keinen deut billiger. Und ich weiß das, weil ich damals zur Hochzeit des Athlon XP das damalige Topmodell gekauft hab. Dagegen sieht heute ein i7 wie ein Schnäppchen aus, wenn man die Rechnung wieder rauskramt.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Hast du damls die Preis für die teuersten P4 gesehen der hat mal schnell über 1000 € gekostet und war damals schon schlecht 
Aber der Athlon 64 FX war bei weitem kein schnäppchen .
Trtozdem bin wurde ich bei Intel schon das ein oder andere mal entäuscht ,aber vor dem P IV waren die klasse  . Gerade der P III wird für mich immer eine der genialsten CPU´s bleiben.
Bei AMD habe ich bis auf kleinigkeiten nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht .

@topic Völlig verdient meiner Meinung nach .
Der P II hat AMD wieder zu dem c2q Modellen aufschließen lassen und da bei einem klasse p/l.


Naja ,der Istanbul plättet im 4 Sockel Segment den Nehalem und das nicht zu wenig .
So gesehn hat AMD beim Server Segment die Nase vorn .
Dazu sind die Opterons noch Energieeffizenter als die Phenom II CPU ´s


----------



## Bucklew (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Naja ,der Istanbul plättet im 4 Sockel Segment den Nehalem und das nicht zu wenig .
> So gesehn hat AMD beim Server Segment die Nase vorn .


Nur das Systeme mit mehr als 2 CPUs eher selten anzutreffen sind. Meist ist es aus vielerlei Gründe nur ein 2-CPU-System.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD bald wieder mit Schwarzen Zahlen?*

Ich weiß ,ist auch völliger blödsinn mehr als nen c2q oder P II brauch man eh nicht im Privatgebrauch.


----------

